# Estepona - memory foam mattress toppers



## 2ladies

Hi - very uncomfortable beds in the apartment!! Where can we buy memory foam toppers in the area?

Thanks


----------



## Frankie 737

2ladies said:


> Hi - very uncomfortable beds in the apartment!! Where can we buy memory foam toppers in the area?
> 
> Thanks


Knew all about it, same difficulty. El Corte bedding Dept. in Puerto Banus have them. About €240 for a queen size but well worth it.zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzlane:


----------



## 2ladies

Frankie 737 said:


> Knew all about it, same difficulty. El Corte bedding Dept. in Puerto Banus have them. About €240 for a queen size but well worth it.zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzlane:



Thanks - but what a price!!


----------



## 2ladies

2ladies said:


> Thanks - but what a price!!


UPPING - anyone know of anywhere with cheaper toppers?

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina

Ikea surely! There´s one in Malaga I think.


----------



## xicoalc

I am sure I saw these in Carrefour - don;t knwo if you have a carrefour near you but I definately saw something along these lines, if memory serves me right they were about 80 euros - dont hold me to that though I was only browsing!


----------



## Alcalaina

steve_in_spain said:


> I am sure I saw these in Carrefour - don;t knwo if you have a carrefour near you but I definately saw something along these lines, if memory serves me right they were about 80 euros - dont hold me to that though I was only browsing!


€81 in Ikea
IKEA | Dormitorio | Protectores de almohadas y de colchones | SKYDDA MJUK | Protector de colchón

Don´t think these have "memory" though, they would be more expensive I expect.


----------



## country boy

Have a look at these:

Velfont - Basic mattress Pad


----------



## mrypg9

2ladies said:


> UPPING - anyone know of anywhere with cheaper toppers?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure if it's what you require but I saw some mattress toppers in a Chinese shop on the road from Cancelada to Carrefour Estepona. If suitable they will be cheap - not sure about quality.
The shop is on the right just before the Carrefour roundabout.


----------



## 2ladies

mrypg9 said:


> Not sure if it's what you require but I saw some mattress toppers in a Chinese shop on the road from Cancelada to Carrefour Estepona. If suitable they will be cheap - not sure about quality.
> The shop is on the right just before the Carrefour roundabout.


Thanks to everyone - I will have to try harder now. Just found out that Argos will deliver to Spain for Eu9.95 - not everything is available though.

This Chinese shop - well I never!! We always go to that one!! Never looked for the toppers there! Silly moi!!

Just been told to put a duvet under the bottom sheet and that works as well. Anyone tried this?


----------



## xicoalc

2ladies said:


> Thanks to everyone - I will have to try harder now. Just found out that Argos will deliver to Spain for Eu9.95 - not everything is available though.
> 
> This Chinese shop - well I never!! We always go to that one!! Never looked for the toppers there! Silly moi!!
> 
> Just been told to put a duvet under the bottom sheet and that works as well. Anyone tried this?


OOH yes, I always have a duvet under the bottom sheet - don't economise though, get a good qulity one and in winter its perfect - you will never want to get up!


----------



## 2ladies

Good news - our landlord has ordered toppers and duvets from Argos Spain to be delivered to the Agents looking after the apartment.

Nice!! A topper with a duvet on top? Hoping for bliss - hehehe!! Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## baldilocks

Despite the rather optimistic publicity, there is absolutely no truth in the claim that a "memory foam" mattress will tell you if your other half has been having it off with somebody else while you were away/out/indulging in your own infidelity!


----------

